# torrey's peak/kelso ridge



## Matt (Oct 13, 2003)

anyone know if there is any or much snow on the kelso ridge....looking for a winter ascent on sunday

thanks,
MAtt


----------



## CO14 (Nov 12, 2003)

I've climbed that route in April and it had a lot of snow on it then. The Divide/Summit County area is getting hammered by snow and wind this weekend so I would imagine that there would be lots of loose snow on Sunday. The route is not that technical, but there are some spots with good exposure. You might want to wait until the snow is a little firmer.


----------

